# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Was nun nach PET-CT Fusionsbefund mit Gallium Tracer

## veteran2011

Guten Tag ,

Bin 74 und hatte 2011 radikale OP bei Gleason Score 3+4 und PSA Ausgangfswert von 9,6. 2012 erfolgte sicherheitshalber noch eine Bestrahlung im Logenbereich mit 1,9 Gy bis zur Gesamtdosis von 66,5 Gy ICRU.
Seither blieb der PSA Wert bis Anfang 2016 relativ konstant bei 0,3-0,6 und ich dachte der Krebs ist besiegt. Ich fühlte mich auch immer gut und hatte nie Schmerzen. Inkontinenz war im Griff und Restharn ebenfalls.

Dieses Jahr stieg der PSA Wert aber wieder an von 0,76 im Jänner auf 1.09 im Juni und 1.72 Anfang September. Daher erfolgte jetzt eine PET-CT mit Gallium. Den Befund habe ich wörtlich in men Profil eingegeben.
Im wesentlichen 3 Lymphkoten befallen. Was nun ?
Der Professor der mich operierte empfahl mir mit der bestrahlenden Radiologie zu klären ob eine neuerliche Bestrahlung möglich ist. Ergebnis steht noch aus. Der niedergelassenen Urologe ist skeptisch und empfahl
Hormonentzugstherapie mit 50 mg Bicalutamid und 3 Montatsspritze oder auch nichts zu tun und weiter beobachten.* Ich tendiere zum letzteren wegen der Nebenwirkungen wenn ich so noch einige Jahre ohne körperlichen Verfall* leben kann. Rücksicht auf Angehörige brauche ich auch nicht mehr zu nehmen

Was meint Ihr - vor allem Betroffene in ähnlichen Situationen oder Experten, die den Befund sicher besser deuten können als ich.

Liebe Grüße,
Norbert

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Norbert

Es ist bedauerlich, dass dein Krebs wieder aufgetaucht ist.
Zudem gebärdert es sich recht aggressiv, das heisst, PSA und
damit die Tumormasse verdoppeln sich etwa alle sechs Monate.
In 18 Monaten wäre damit der Durchmesser der Läsionen
verdoppelt, was noch harmlos erscheint, aber in drei Jahren das 
Vierfache und in sechs Jahren das 16-fache des jetzigen Durchmessers.
Ich hab die Bilder nicht gesehen, aber wenn die drei Läsionen jetzt
1.2cm gross wären, hättest Du in sechs Jahren drei Volleybälle im
Bauch. Aussitzen kannst Du das Problem also nicht.

Bei diesem Wachstum ist sicher eine weitere Bestrahlung eine
gute Idee, falls möglich, oder jede andere Art der lokalen Therapie.
Systemisch kommt die Androgendeprivation in Frage, Chemotherapie
oder eine 'innere Bestrahlung' PSMA-RLT mit Lu177, die unabhängig 
von gehabter perkutaner Bestrahlung immer möglich ist.

Du hast also eine breite Palette von Möglichkeiten, die dir Aufschub
verschaffen, aber wohl keine Heilung. Es eilt nicht, aber das Problem
wird mit jedem verstrichenen Monat grösser. Du kannst erst mal
in drei Monaten, also der halben gehabten Verdoppelungszeit (VZ),
wieder messen. Sollte der PSA-Wert dann deutlich unter 2.2ng/ml
liegen, wäre das eine Teilentwarnung, indem der Krebs doch nicht
so schnell wüchse. Andernfalls wäre dann wohl eine Therapie angesagt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe eine Übersicht geschrieben zum Thema Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs Damit bekommst Du einen eingehenden Überblick, was Du alles unternehmen kannst.

Wahrscheinlich wäre eine CyberKnife Bestrahlung der Metastasen am wirksamsten und ohne große Nebenwirkungen, allerdings wird eine Bestrahlung überwiegend in Kombination mit einer Hormontherapie gemacht.

Mit körperlichen Verfall brauchst Du in den kommenden Jahren nicht zu rechnen. Diese Metastasen sind kein Todesurteil. Nach S3 Leitlinie ist dies nur lymphknotenpositiv (5.5) und wird unter "nicht metastasiert" behandelt.

Georg

----------


## Urologe

> Lieber Norbert
> 
> Es ist bedauerlich, dass dein Krebs wieder aufgetaucht ist.
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Nicht ganz korrekt - das Prostatakarzinom war nie weg, denn dann hätte PSA < 0.01 sein müssen.
Schon direkt nach der Bestrahlung hätte man sehen können, dass die Logenbestrahlung "für die Katz" war
und eine Lymphbahnbestrahlung anschliessen sollen (damals waren die LK sicher viel kleiner).

Man(n) kann sich überlegen, die Lymphknoten nachzuoperieren (ca. 30% Chance für "Ruhe" danach)
oder den Lymphabfluss nachzubestrahlen (geschätzt ca. 10% dauerhafter Erfolg), da diese bei der
Logenbestrahlung nicht mit einbezogen waren.
Hormontherapie würde ich weit nach hinten schieben

----------


## veteran2011

Danke Euch herzlich für die bisherigen Ratschläge. Und insbesondere Georg für die detaillierte und umfassend recherchierte Übersicht zu Thema.
Heute konnte ich mit der Ärztin in der Radiologie die Möglichkeit einer neurlichen Bestrahlung besprechen. Sie machte damals auch die Planung der
postoperativen Bestrahlungstherapie , holte die damaligen Aufnahmen aus dem Archiv und verglich es mit dem nun vorliegenden PET/CT Aufnahmen.
Besprach das ganze auch noch mit dem PET/CT Befundverfasser und sie kamen zur Meinung daß die befallenen  Lymphknoten doch sehr nahe an das
seinerzeitige Bestrahlungsareal reichen. Fazit : Sie empfahl auf jeden Fall jetzt mit der Hormonentzugstherapie ( 50 mg Biocalutamid) zu beginnen und
in 6 Monaten wieder ein PET/CT . Danach Wiedervorstellung zu einem Planungsversuch für eine gezielte Bestrahlung. Sie befürchtet eine Überbelastung durch die Radiation
z.B. Darmperforation. Daher auch neuerliche Coloscopie vor der Planung erforderlich

Widerspricht aber der Empfehlung von " Urologe" und ich bin auch verängstigt wegen der Nebenwirkungen über die ich viel negatives las.
Auch wegen allfälliger Auswirkungen zu meiner sonstigen Medikation, insbesondere Marcoumar. Nehme Marcoumar wegen eines damals ( erblich) neu entdeckten Protein C Mangels
seit 25 Jahren. Hatte nie Probleme damit und nahm auch als Teilnehmer an einer internationalen Studie über dieses Thema teil.

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke viele Ärzte sind ziemlich schnell bei der Hand eine Hormontherapie zu beginnen, wenn Metastasen festgestellt wurden. Sie denken dabei nicht an Nebenwirkungen und dass sich nach einiger Zeit eine Resistenz bildet.

In der S3 Leitlinie steht unter 5.58: "Als systemische Behandlung steht die sofortige oder die verzögerte  hormonablative Therapie zur Verfügung." Also bist Du streng schulmedizinisch unterwegs wenn Du die verzögerte Therapie wählst.  :L&auml;cheln:  Manche Ärzte verzögern bis zum Auftreten von Schmerzen, dies dürfte aber die maximale Verzögerung sein.

Bis zum geplanten PET/CT brauchst Du also keine Hormontherapie zu machen wenn Du es nicht willst. Ich unterstütze die Meinung von Urologe fs.

Das PSA wird von den Metastasen produziert und wenn Du diese beseitigst wird der PSA Wert fallen. Die CyberKnife Bestrahlung kann viel gezielter bestrahlen als die "normale" Bestrahlung. Wenn Du also die Metastasen gerne loswerden willst, lass Dich in einem CyberKnife Zentrum beraten. Ich musste mich allerdings schon "durchsetzen" damit dies auch gemacht wurde.

Ob dies aber unbedingt gemacht werden muss, kann Dir keiner genau sagen.

Gruss

Georg

----------


## veteran2011

@urologe:
@georg_:

Da ich mórgen einen Termin  für die Maßnahmenentscheidung habe ließ ich heute nochmals PSA bestimmen. Immer das gleiche Labor von Beginn an. Und zu meiner Überraschung war er heute mit 1,62 niedriger als vor
einem Monat mit 1,72. Ist das nicht ein Indiz mit dem Beginn der Androgen  Entzugstherapie weiter zu zuwarten.

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## Georg_

Der nächste Wert könnte dagegen 1,85 sein. Du musst Dir überlegen, was Du machen willst als Krebstherapie. Abwarten und sehen was passiert oder versuchen, die Metastasen zu "erledigen". Du kannst sicher weiter abwarten, aber Metastasen lassen sich besser beseitigen, wenn sie noch klein sind.

Ich habe noch keine Bicalutamid Monotherapie gemacht, aber es dauert wohl einige Wochen bis es anfängt zu wirken. Die Nebenwirkungen sind, soweit ich sagen kann, auch nicht ganz so stark wie bei anderen Medikamenten, da Dein Testosteron nicht abgesenkt wird. Eine Bestrahlung der Brust vor Beginn der Therapie ist sinnvoll, sonst vergrößert sich diese deutlich.

Georg

----------


## Urologe

das Forum weiss, dass ich von Bicalutamid nicht so sehr viel halte
und als einziges Medikament zur Hormontherapie sind 50 mg ABSOLUT unterdosiert.
150 mg Bicalutamid als Monotherapie, 50 mg bei Kombination mit GNRH-Analoga.
Der PSA-Abfall ist marginal oder Messwertstreuung, bei Firmagon hätten Sie vermutlich 0,irgendwas gehabt.

Ich bleibe bei meier Empfehlung

----------


## veteran2011

@urologe:

Hatte gestern meinen Termin bei Prof.Schatzl , Urologe am AKH Wien der mich seinerzeit auch operierte.
Er stellte auch die operative Entfernung der 3 Lymphknoten zur Diskussion betonte aber ausdrücklich daß dies im Zuge einer klinischen Versuchsreihe am AKH Wien durchgeführt wird und die Erfolgsergebnisse  1:1 stehen.

Alternativ rekommandierte er mir aber die Konsultation eines erfahren Radioonkolgen am AKH Wien Dr.Goldner ob er doch jetzt eine gezielte Bestrahlung durchführen würde. Er wird ihn entsprechend vorinformieren.
Die Radiologin hier in der Provinz die auch die Bestrahlungstherapie in 2012 plante will dagegen frühestens in 6 Monaten nach einer Hormonentzugstherapie und neuerlicher PET/CT einen Bestrahluns Planungsversuch
vornehmen.

Die 50 mg Bicalutamid sind übrigens nur die Beginntherapie der ersten 2 - 3 Wochen und sollen dann durch die sogenannte 3-Monatsspritze ergänzt werden.

Da ich keine OP mehr möchte werde ich den Radioonkologen in Wien noch konsultieren und wenn dieser abrät eben doch mit der Hormonentzugstherapie beginnen müssen.
Oder soll ich einfach alles lassen und weiter PSA beobachten ?

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## veteran2011

PSA sank weiter :

Nach einem weiteren Monat ergab die Untersuchung am 7.2. einen PSA Wert von 0,29 und Testosteron von 12,60. Also mache ich einfach mit 75 mg Bicalutamid weiter oder meint Ihr ich sollte auf 150 mg erhöhen ?
Ich denke mir als Laie daß bei geringerer Dosierung auch die Resistenz auf die Androgenblockade zeitlich hinausgezögert wird, oder ist das ein Fehlschluß ?

Gruß, Norbert

----------


## Georg_

Der PSA Wert entspricht etwa dem Wert, den Du nach der Bestrahlung hattest. Ich sehe daher keinen zwingenden Grund, die Dosis zu erhöhen.

Es ist ein Fehlschluß: die kastrationsresistenten Zellen wachsen genauso schnell ohne Hormontherapie, mit wenig Hormontherapie oder viel Hormontherapie. Sie werden dadurch einfach nicht beeinflusst. Daher verschiebt man leider auch mit einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie nicht den Beginn der Kastrationsresistenz.

Georg

----------

